# How long to sink manzanita?



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

If you are just concerned with waterlogging the wood, you don't need to do any water changes.

If you are also trying to leach out the tannins, then just do a water change when the water gets dark, or whenever you feel like it. I've done past wood soakings with old tank water, so I ended up changing out whenever I did a tank waterchange.

No idea how long it will take to waterlog the wood, but try to make sure it's actually submerged, and not just floating on the top. Some wood can float a long time that way (google for pics of Spirit Lake - that wood has been floating for about 30 years...)


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Yah I'm weighing it down with rocks now, although the tips of the wood aren't submerged because the 33 gallon garbage can isn't big enough (these things are at least 3 foot long in places which I may have to cut to fit into the tank better)

I'll change the water as often as I can just because I'd rather not have too many tannins to start off, although I know it's a bit inevitable.


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

I got impatient and siliconed it to rocks. Why don't you just do that?


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

it took about a month and a half for my big stump to waterlog. it still spits bubbles out of the wood grain every once in awhile though, and its been submerged for almost a year now.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

Smaller diameter branches will waterlog faster than larger so it will depend on how thick the wood is. Boiling will also help speed up the process. 

The last time I boiled wood it took a week straight and those pieces were no bigger than 2" in diameter  I also don't know what kind of wood it was.


----------

